# Models for Diorama



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking for some screwed up models to make a junk yard Diorama,any condition is OK prefer 1950 and 60's cars. Let me know.:thumbsup:1/24th scale .


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I've got a few '50s body pieces that could be cut up and used as "spare parts." If these can work for you, send me an e-mail ([email protected]) and I'll see what I can pull together.


----------

